# Galveston Surf BT's



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

Hit the surf this past Sunday to run some baits out. Had two almost twin blacktips hit within about 30 mins of each other. Water was In great condition. No weed at all to speak of, the isle been pretty jacked up but nows the time to get lines out. Here's a few pics and a video. Enjoy
#1



















#2









































FishManJr


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Nice greysuits! What did they bite?


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

mullethead00 said:


> Nice greysuits! What did they bite?


The hook.

Lol sorry I had to.

Nice catch!!


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report, I'm glad to hear the weed is getting better.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Cool man. Good job.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Job well done! Sure nice to see you enjoying a day fishing.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice catches!


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

mullethead00 said:


> Nice greysuits! What did they bite?


They both hit rays


----------

